# Shadow Box



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Did this recently for a fellow Marine.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Another nice project USMC. Your friend should be very proud. BTW, welcome to the forum and thank you for your service to our Country.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice. I really like the rank insignias and cammo backing.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks guys I appreciate the welcoming comments ..i look forward to contributing and sharing ideas


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your service and hope you have a good time here..


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work!!! Awesome :thumbsup:

Tom


----------

